# Maadi Degla VS New Maadi



## txlstewart

I am moving to Cairo in two weeks and have been looking online at various apartments for rent. I am looking in Maadi, and wonder what exactly is the difference between the various areas in Maadi, specifically Maadi Degla and New Maadi. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gerhardme1954

Most Expats live in "old Maadi" and Degla. Not so many in New Maadi... Old Maadi Nile river side of Maadi and Degla is the best, in my opinion. I would not want to live in New Maadi.


----------



## txlstewart

gerhardme1954 said:


> Most Expats live in "old Maadi" and Degla. Not so many in New Maadi... Old Maadi Nile river side of Maadi and Degla is the best, in my opinion. I would not want to live in New Maadi.


I figured that out, which is why I have been living in Degla for the past year.


----------

